# cornbread pancakes



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

saw these on a episode of DDD. just cornbread mix cooked like pancakes, but very good and a nice change of pace. cooked a pig rump and pintos to go with em. made some mighty fine soppin.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

no idea why it doubled the pics.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

There is a small country rest that I eat at 2 or 3 times a week and thats the bread ya get there. I love that stuff.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Just had dinner and after looking at that, makes me hungry all over again.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

How do you do your pintos ?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

That is what we always called skillet cornbread, as opposed to corn pone made with white cornmeal. Skillet bread is close to corn pancakes, but thicker. We usually make ours about 2 1/2 to 3 inches across.

Corn pone is denser than skillet bread because you don't use eggs in it. Good for eating with field peas and snaps, northern beans, navy beans, butter beans, etc because you can use it to push wet foods onto your spoon.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

halo1 said:


> How do you do your pintos ?


pretty simple. i cut up about 5 pcs bacon into 1" pcs and get it frying, then put in some garlic, onion, pepper and celery and saute till soft. i soak the beans for about an hour before starting the bacon and add to the bacon mix with 2" of water covering them. bring to boil and cut back to an aggressive simmer for around 4 hrs. need to check em though to see if they need more water or if they're done. some beans cook faster than others for some reason. also, when i put the lid on the pot, i put the prongs of a fork between the lid and pot to keep a little vent going. my wife says that's useless, but she eats them beans, so i'm stickin with it. when i was a kid, beans were something i could cook on my own so we ate a lot of em. my mom(single parent) said that my brother and i would hate beans when we were grown cause we ate so many. she was wrong. i still love em and she lives next door to me and she eats as many as we do.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

next morning


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

made meat muffins out of the last of the pig, beans and rice.


----------

